# Attention PSHC I'm Coming 8/2



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Just a heads up; I am planning on coming to SC on 8/2 to visit Joey aka ir13 and Rob aka Goodfella (who *will* get off of work ) and would love to herf with as many of you guys as possible. I have no set plans except to leave Atlanta Saturday morning and return Sunday afternoon. Rob would love for us to herf at his place or near there if that works.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

We Dont want you to come by, :tg

I will try my best to get off work early if im working.

We might be able to do something at my house if i can talk the parentals into it.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

I have to work that weekend or I would come. Hope you guys have fun.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

ir13 said:


> We Dont want you to come by, :tg
> 
> I will try my best to get off work early if im working.
> 
> We might be able to do something at my house if i can talk the parentals into it.


Well fine then I'll just stay home then :tg

If another weekend works better that is an option as well


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Ummmm,, you DID get the memo that we are herf fiends, right?? We really don't need much of a reason to herf. :ss

I'm down. We can toss some ideas around about the location, time, etc. This will be a nice tune-up for the Shack! :tu Looking forward to you visiting us!! w00t!


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

cre8v1 said:


> Ummmm,, you DID get the memo that we are herf fiends, right?? We really don't need much of a reason to herf. :ss
> 
> I'm down. We can toss some ideas around about the location, time, etc. This will be a nice tune-up for the Shack! :tu Looking forward to you visiting us!! w00t!


Im going to talk to my parents, bc its going to be a saturday afternoon, the lake, some swimming, some rum, some good stogies.

That cant be beat.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

ir13 said:


> Im going to talk to my parents, bc its going to be a saturday afternoon, the lake, some swimming, some *rum*, some *good stogies*.
> 
> That cant be beat.


Say no more, my friend! Sounds awesome!


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Just got a bottle or Cruzan Single Barrel Estate, and a bottle of Centenatio 23 Year.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Sounds great Joey:tu

If we are lucky the Zaya will be back in stock near me on 8/1 and I'll grab a bottle or 2 to bring.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

ir13 said:


> Just got a bottle or Cruzan Single Barrel Estate, and a bottle of Centenatio 23 Year.


joey u turning in to a little rumO now. i am going to try to get the day off. but its not looking good.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

GoodFella said:


> joey u turning in to a little rumO now. i am going to try to get the day off. but its not looking good.


No, just based of some recommendations i read those are the two bottles i can get locally that i wanted to try.

Just want to have a drink from time to time with a cigar and rum is what i chose.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

2 weeks to go


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

I wanna make it down there some time! :chk


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> I wanna make it down there some time! :chk


You are always welcome in GA too brother:tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> You are always welcome in GA too brother:tu


Unfortunatly my buddy ICBJ is leaving GA. But if i'm ever comin through! You know there will be a PM in your box


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

i got the day off for this. so now we need to set some plans up. i can go to cola or what ever. AWsmith u got a place to crash if u need to at my house. whos house we herfing at? every one knows my house is always open its just a little bit of a drive. car pool?


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Looks like I may be in for this this one. w00t!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

rockyr said:


> Looks like I may be in for this this one. w00t!


Look forward to meeting you:tu


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Rockyr is easy to spot, he is the old guy with all the cigars and USC attire! 

Albert, was wanting to finally get to meet you, but I am leaving for vacation that Saturday. You'll have to come back again to another gathering.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

jjirons69 said:


> Rockyr is easy to spot, he is the old guy with all the cigars and USC attire!
> 
> Albert, was wanting to finally get to meet you, but I am leaving for vacation that Saturday. You'll have to come back again to another gathering.


I'm sure this won't be my last trip to SC so maybe we'll get to meet next time. Have a good time on vacation:tu


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

jjirons69 said:


> Rockyr is easy to spot, he is the old guy with all the cigars and USC attire!


Eh, Whipper snapper. 

For this occasion, I may wear my Braves gear.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

rockyr said:


> Eh, Whipper snapper.
> *
> For this occasion, I may wear my Braves gear*.


CHOP CHOP:tu

One week to go fellas, I am excited about the trip:chk


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Any updates on location or time?


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Im trying to do it at my house on the lake, but i need to clear it with the parental unit first. Will have an update tomorrow.

If we cant have it at my house we can always do it at Tw3nty's.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I am stoked just to see you guys so I don't care where this goes doen as long as I have directions where to find y'all:tu


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

rockyr said:


> Looks like I may be in for this this one. w00t!


All the reason I need to be there... a herf with the Rocky is all the reason I need.

I'm leaving for Southern California bright and early the next morning, so my engagement will be limited.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> All the reason I need to be there... a herf with the Rocky is all the reason I need.
> 
> I'm leaving for Southern California bright and early the next morning, so my engagement will be limited.


So I'm not a good reason


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Yeah, I suppose so.

rockyr coming to a PSHC herf, now *THAT'S* a real rarity!

Will be good to have you, bro!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> Yeah, I suppose so.
> 
> rockyr coming to a PSHC herf, now *THAT'S* a real rarity!
> 
> Will be good to have you, bro!


you suppose huh

I can't wait to meet y'all:tu


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> All the reason I need to be there... a herf with the Rocky is all the reason I need.


I feel so... so... missed? 

Since I usually just sit in the corner, listen and look like this -> :ss


----------



## stogie4u4me (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks like I am game for this one too! :tu


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

stogie4u4me said:


> Looks like I am game for this one too! :tu


Woo hoo!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

stogie4u4me said:


> Looks like I am game for this one too! :tu


Don't tease us, David! That's not funny!!


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

cre8v1 said:


> Don't tease us, David! That's not funny!!


Ya Dave. We can't handle being teased...we are feeble people. Plus, I want to see more of your junk.


----------



## stogie4u4me (Jan 25, 2007)

cre8v1 said:


> Don't tease us, David! That's not funny!!


I'm not teasing! Looking forward to it Fellas!


----------



## BigAl_SC (Jun 10, 2008)

Dang it!!!! As a new member of the PSHC, I was looking forward to meeting everyone at the next one. But leaving for Vegas on the first with the family.

You'all have a great time. And I'll make the next one............


----------



## stogie4u4me (Jan 25, 2007)

awsmith4 said:


> Sounds great Joey:tu
> 
> If we are lucky the Zaya will be back in stock near me on 8/1 and I'll grab a bottle or 2 to bring.


I will bring at least one bottle of Zaya! Maybe more!


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Its a no go for my house, as much as i wanted it to be. We can go up to dreher lsland and go to one of the picnic areas and grill out.

Just a thought.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Tw3nty said:


> Plus, I want to see more of your junk.




Seriously, though... I knew what tw3nty meant... Just so much can be done with a merely passing comment.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

As much as I'd love to host, I leave for SoCal the next morning. Hopefully someone can step up to the plate on this one.

Boooooooooo bad timing!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Tw3nty has offered to open his home to us (again)! I'll let him post the details but just wanted to throw it out there so others can start making plans.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

So the options are:

1. Tw3nty's (again)
2. Go to a Picnic Shelter @ Dreher Island.

I would like to get some burgers and hot dogs for this and grill out. The place i get them from makes them from Filet and Sirlon and they are the best burgers i have had. If everyone chipped in a couple bux they wont be dissappointed


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice breeze off the lake and some good food with some great smokes. Doesnt get any better than that


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm also going to cast my vote for doing one of our EPIC herfs. Say, noonish until???


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

cre8v1 said:


> I'm also going to cast my vote for doing one of our EPIC herfs. Say, noonish until???


All our herfs are epic :tg


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

ir13 said:


> All our herfs are epic :tg


Yeah, that was just crazy talk. I don't know what I was thinking. :ss


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

my place is still open. unless no one want to make it up here. i am down for any thing.

we can smoke in side and play poker. and any one who want to drink can crash till they are fit. i got plenty of room


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

So the options are:

1. Tw3nty's (again)
2. Go to a Picnic Shelter @ Dreher Island.
3. GoodFella's
4. Other Location....


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

ir13 said:


> So the options are:
> 
> 1. Tw3nty's (again)
> 2. Go to a Picnic Shelter @ Dreher Island.
> ...


We can always do it at my place, sure would save me gas


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

awsmith4 said:


> We can always do it at my place, sure would save me gas


Oh, no! You're the one who started this whole thing.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

How about herfing at Dreher Island and cooking out for lunch and around 7-8ish heading to 20's for some post herfing and poker ??


----------



## BD Strummer (Apr 17, 2008)

Once you guys make up your minds, let me know the time/location. I'd like to join in on the festivities. :ss


----------



## Pyrokin (Jul 10, 2008)

ir13 said:


> How about herfing at Dreher Island and cooking out for lunch and around 7-8ish heading to 20's for some post herfing and poker ??


That sounds like a lot of work but it could be worth it :tu:ss


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Re: Dreher Island

From the SC State Parks website:

"Fourteen picnic shelters are available for family or other group gatherings. Each shelter may be reserved for $30-38/day. Each shelter will accommodate up to 30 people."

Should we check on a reservation?


----------



## Pyrokin (Jul 10, 2008)

rockyr said:


> Re: Dreher Island
> 
> From the SC State Parks website:
> 
> ...


I think there might be just a general picnic area that is free / first come first serve, I'll talk to joey (if he ever gets into work today) and maybe we'll drive by and check it out.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

I chatted with Joey last night, and he said he was looking in on a reservation.

I'm only in for half the day, but will do my best to make the most of it!


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

I am going to be watching my son that day, so I have to see what the park is like to see if I can bring him. I also have to see how long he can handle being there with no other children, so I might not be able to make it. i will have to see. But, we need to just decide so we can see.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah, let's talk tonight and have some definite plans wrapped up. This is shaping up to be a good time (as is usually the case when we get together)! :ss


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

The State Park is a No Go. No Alcohol Allowed. 

Gonna talk with Brad and 20 tonight and figure out the details.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

i am not to worryed about no booz that early in the afternoon. i figure by the time we are ready to go to 20s i will be ready to drink.


----------



## stogie4u4me (Jan 25, 2007)

GoodFella said:


> i am not to worryed about no booz that early in the afternoon. i figure by the time we are ready to go to 20s i will be ready to drink.


:tpd: Same here if it makes a difference or if it needs to come to a vote.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

We decided to have the herf at Tw3nty's.

Here is the deal.

Im going to be picking up burger and hot dogs. Instead of gathering together cash from everyone just bring a stick or two for me and that will cover the cost of buying the burgers and dogs.

The only thing we need people to bring is some bags of ice ( i will bring 2 coolers) and some drinks (2 liters or can works).

PM me if you need directions.

Other than that, see everyone saturday.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Is tw3nty's neighbor gonna cool out about parking?

Gosh, I hope so.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> Is tw3nty's neighbor gonna cool out about parking?
> 
> Gosh, I hope so.


Will be fine, we have the driveway to park in and tammy and dale will be out of town saturday.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Sounds great! Thanks to Tw3nty for letting us come back. So 12:00 ish?

We need anything else? Paper plates, napkins, etc.?


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

:chk:chk:chk

I can hardly wait, thanks for setting this up guys:tu

If there is anything that I need to bring let me know


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Albert, sorry I'll miss you, but I need this vacation!! It's a long time coming.

As to what to bring...they all love Iguanas from Thompson. I've seen them all smoke one and they can't deny it. :tu As a 'miss you' stick, I'll take the vintage 898 off your hands!

Hope you enjoy yourself. They're not afraid to eat and smoke until well satisfied.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

jjirons69 said:


> As to what to bring...they all love Iguanas from Thompson. I've seen them all smoke one and they can't deny it.


Don't listen to him Albert! Jamie has also inflicted some Fighting Cock cigars on some of us. (ugh)

He is also a fan of grape flavored cigars. :r


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

rockyr said:


> Don't listen to him Albert! Jamie has also inflicted some Fighting Cock cigars on some of us. (ugh)
> 
> He is also a fan of grape flavored cigars. :r


So no love for the Thompson brands...guess I'll have to unpack the travel-humi 

(maybe that's why Rob said don't bring cigars)


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'd say let's make noon the kick-off time. This is going to be very cool, guys!


----------



## Pyrokin (Jul 10, 2008)

cre8v1 said:


> I'd say let's make noon the kick-off time. This is going to be very cool, guys!


whoa, some of us don't wake up that early, >.<


----------



## BD Strummer (Apr 17, 2008)

rockyr said:


> Don't listen to him Albert! Jamie has also inflicted some Fighting Cock cigars on some of us. (ugh)


Speaking of Fighting Cocks, Stewart Passed the bottle of Fighting Cock Bourbon to me. Do I need to bring it to be passed? I wouldn't want anyone to miss out. :r


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

BD Strummer said:


> Speaking of Fighting Cocks, Stewart Passed the bottle of Fighting Cock Bourbon to me. Do I need to bring it to be passed? I wouldn't want anyone to miss out. :r


And don't forget to bring cigars for the non-drinkers :tu:tu:tu

My guess is that the Fighting Cock 300 proof sippin' whiskey will leave tw3nty's at the same fl. oz at which it arrived. Maybe someone will get real thirsty, though...

_yeah, I know liquor doesn't come in 300 proof... however, the looks on the face of the imbiber says this stuff is near gasoline in quality_


----------



## beauregard (Apr 7, 2008)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> Fighting Cock 300 proof sippin' whiskey will leave tw3nty's at the same fl. oz at which it arrived.


It will if you're countn' on me... That's the only burbon I won't drink. Sad, since I'm a USC alumni... but the gasoline has a better aroma.

This is coming from someone who's house burbon is Rebel Yell.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> I'd say let's make noon the kick-off time. This is going to be very cool, guys!


Sounds good to me. Can't wait!


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

ir13 said:


> We decided to have the herf at Tw3nty's.
> 
> Here is the deal.
> 
> ...


Guys,

Im not asking for sticks to get sticks. I figured it would be easier to give a stick than to have to make change for all the cash from everyone.

The burgers and dogs are going to be around $100-150 with the buns for everyone total.

Cash or sticks will work for covering the cost of food, whatever works for you. And if i wasnt in a crunch for cash i wouldnt even be asking.

See everyone saturday.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

ir13 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Im not asking for sticks to get sticks. I figured it would be easier to give a stick than to have to make change for all the cash from everyone.
> 
> ...


What we can't freeload off you, what kind of mooch would I be if I chipped in


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

awsmith4 said:


> What we can't freeload off you, what kind of mooch would I be if I chipped in


:tpd:


----------



## DavenportESQ (Mar 23, 2008)

Tw3nty said:


> Ya Dave. We can't handle being teased...we are feeble people. Plus, I want to see more of your junk.


Figuires Robert would want to see his junk!:r:r


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Need to get a headcount for satuday so add your name to the list if i forgot you.

1. Joey - (ir13)
2. Tw3nty
3. Brad - (cre8v1)
4. Albert - (awsmith4)
5. Rob - (GoodFella)
6. Dave -(DavenportESQ)
7. David (stogie4u4me)
8. Rocky - (Rockyr)
9. Ted (tedrodgercpa)
10. Stephen (wummpy) - Maybe
11. Greg - (Pyrokin)
12. Brian - (BDStrummer)


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Got us a nice list going! Glad to see us represent the 803 like this!


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

BTW,

Herf is going to kick off around noon and finish, well when we get tired. 

We need to get pnoon to skype herf with us saturday


----------



## stogie4u4me (Jan 25, 2007)

I may have to start charging if you guys want to see my Junk :r


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

1. Ashanti
2. Babyface 
3. Beck
4. sting.
5. Bjork
6. Bono
7. Cher
8.Christo
9. Coolio
10. Elvis
11. Eminem
12.Flea
13. Hammer
14.Tw3nty

I love how our veary own Robert has has joined the ranks of one name people.f:r


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

The artist formerly known as Dr. Venderburg?


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Less 48hrs until I head that way:tu


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

cre8v1 said:


> The artist formerly known as Dr. Venderburg?


Now, thats funny right there. :r


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

awsmith4 said:


> Less 48hrs until I head that way:tu


Can't wait!! Where's the pre-herf?? :ss


----------



## BD Strummer (Apr 17, 2008)

cre8v1 said:


> Can't wait!! Where's the pre-herf?? :ss


Right here!:ss


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

This time tomorrow we'll be getting ready to kick things off. This will be a blast! :ss


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

GoodFella said:


> 1. Ashanti
> 2. Babyface
> 3. Beck
> 4. sting.
> ...


*Stop tha presses.......* I just noticed something.... how did Tiffany and Madonna not make this list???


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Tomorrow WOOT!:tu:tu:tu​


----------



## DavenportESQ (Mar 23, 2008)

Can't wait to finally meet you Albert!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

DavenportESQ said:


> Can't wait to finally meet you Albert!


Me either Dave...as well as all the others on the list:tu


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

cre8v1 said:


> *Stop tha presses.......* I just noticed something.... how did Tiffany and Madonna not make this list???


who is tiffany? modaonna was on this list before i croped it down. 
this will be a fun herf.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

GoodFella said:


> *who is tiffany?* modaonna was on this list before i croped it down.
> this will be a fun herf.


You don't know who Tiffany is, man she ranks right up there with Debbie Gibson


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

awsmith4 said:


> You don't know who Tiffany is, man she ranks right up there with Debbie Gibson


Tiffany vs. Debbie Gibson

Britney vs. Lindsey

The more things change, the more they stay the same.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> Tiffany vs. Debbie Gibson
> 
> Britney vs. Lindsey
> 
> The more things change, the more they stay the same.


20 vs Bjork
:r


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

GoodFella said:


> 20 vs Bjork
> :r


Hmmmm....

I think I'd pay 2 cubans to watch that fight!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Hope you guys have a great time. Unfortunately I will be working all weekend
and will have to miss it.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

madurolover said:


> Hope you guys have a great time. Unfortunately I will be working all weekend
> and will have to miss it.


We'll miss you Donnie.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

rockyr said:


> We'll miss you Donnie.


:tpd:


----------



## stogie4u4me (Jan 25, 2007)

madurolover said:


> Hope you guys have a great time. Unfortunately I will be working all weekend
> and will have to miss it.


Yeah! Donnie. I haven't seen you in a while. Gonna have to get down to Myrtle Beach and look you up.!!!:ss


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

stogie4u4me said:


> Yeah! Donnie. I haven't seen you in a while. Gonna have to get down to Myrtle Beach and look you up.!!!:ss


I'm always ready and willing to smoke with a fellow member of the PSHC.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Leaving here in about 30 minutes, guys. See ya in a bit!! :ss


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Hope you guys are having a blast! See ya'll soon. Some sooner than others.... some sooner than that.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

I had to duck out early (headed to SoCal tomorrow), but the following PSHC fellas were there.

awsmith4 (the guest of honor)
tw3nty
cre8v1
DavenportESQ
pyrokin
ir13
Wummpy
rockyr
stogie4u4me
BD Strummer
Goodfella

and yours truly... Didn't bring my camera, but know that awsmith4 and tw3nty's camera were in use, so bug them for photos!

Albert is, not surprisingly, one hell of a BOTL! Thanks for the mk, amigo!!!


----------



## stogie4u4me (Jan 25, 2007)

Enjoyed it fellas! Special thanks to Tw3nty for hosting and another special thanks for ir13 for the food, it was awesome. It was also a pleasure to meet awsmith4.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

stogie4u4me said:


> Enjoyed it fellas! Special thanks to Tw3nty for hosting and another special thanks for ir13 for the food, it was awesome. It was also a pleasure to meet awsmith4.


Ditto that! Had a great time. Great to see friends again and get to meet awsmith. I definitely need to get to a W.H.A.T. soon.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

rockyr said:


> Ditto that! Had a great time. Great to see friends again and get to meet awsmith.* I definitely need to get to a W.H.A.T. soon*.


Yes, you do


----------



## BD Strummer (Apr 17, 2008)

I had a great time guys. Great to meet you albert. Thanks for making the trip. David, Ted thanks for the sticks. Joey thanks for the food and tw3nty thanks for the hospitality. I'm looking forward to next time.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Had a great time, fellas! Another epic PSHC herf. I finally left at 4:30 am.... that's kinda becoming the norm for our get-togethers!  It was great to see our locals, our out of towners (stogie4u4me and bdstrummer), and our guest of honor, Albert... our honorary PSHC member; ATL branch! Thanks to Joey for chefin' it up for us... everything was great! Can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## DavenportESQ (Mar 23, 2008)

It was a great time, Thanks joey for puttin this all together wish I coulda stayed longer!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

cre8v1 said:


> Can't wait to see the photos!


No photos?
It didn't happen.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

pnoon said:


> No photos?
> It didn't happen.


lol, tw3nty and awmith4 were the ones with the cameras.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ir13 said:


> lol, tw3nty and awmith4 were the ones with the cameras.


Excuses. Excuses.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Excuses. Excuses.


Sorry for the delay when i got home from SC my internet was still down.Pics shortly.

I had a great time ad enjoyed meeting everyone and can't wait to do it again


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Here we go:


















Cre8v1









Tw3nty


















Rockyr









Stogie4u4me









Goodfella and his better half Lisa









ir13









Pyrokin and Wummpy


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

And now Joey and the Illusione 'A' Start time 5pm end time 2am (?)


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Clockwise from bottom:
The back of Tedrodgerscpa's head, BD Strummer, Cre8v1, Pyrokin, Goodfella


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Great photos Albert! Did the storm chase y'all inside?


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

rockyr said:


> Great photos Albert! Did the storm chase y'all inside?


It did for a while, but we came back out afterward


----------



## Pyrokin (Jul 10, 2008)

Had a great time, thanks everyone for a great time.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for posting the photos, Albert! They look great... especially the ones of me. :bn


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

The previous picture were taken post 11:00 pm. Here are some of the earlier photos.










Here we have (from left to right) Long haired and slimmer BD Strummer, The ever lovely Cre8v1, Big and broad davenportESQ.










In this photo, (again from left to right...they will always be from left to right.) We have the 4-hour tardy guest of honor AWsmith4, The mathematical and come late and leave early Tedrodgerscpa (enjoy Cali while you are there---hey to my cali brothers), and BDstrummer and Cre8v1 again.










Here we have Wumpy ( we still wonder why he chose that screen name) and the cook for a day IR13.










Here we have Ir13 and AWsmith4 again. Joey is happy to see his humi was not stolen by AWsmith4 like they did at a previous herf.










Here we have stogie4u4me, RockyR (my personal favorite herf guest..if we could only get him to be a true PSHC member and attend the WHAT, I would relish in the graciousness of his presence), an Wumpy again. Does he always make that weird face? Dude, the bathroom is inside.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeah I left out the 4hrs late part, but I am blaming the SC DOT for lack of road signs and causing me to get lost


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

Here come some more.










Beautiful Brad (cre8v1) and smugly looking Dave (DavenportESQ) Dude, that face is weird.










Now thats the Dave face we all love.










Here is a sideways Pyrokin (Joey's funny bro).










Here is Pyrokin trying to steal Dave's arm rest. Careful Pyro, dave can get angry easy.










Here we have stogie4u4me sharing his Junk this time followed by Rockyr and Wumpy.










Here is Tedrodgerscpa, BD Strummer, and cre8v1.










Finally, here is joey demonstrate a certain amount of compensation for something by buying such a big cigar. The rest of the pictures of this cigar came up previously.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for the pics T! I promise I'll show up at a WHAT soon.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Guys I just want to say one more time *THANK YOU* for having me up. I had a great time and can't wait to do it again.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

awsmith4 said:


> Guys I just want to say one more time *THANK YOU* for having me up. I had a great time and can't wait to do it again.


Glad you could make it! We definitely need to do it again. Maybe I can hang around longer next time. :ss


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

rockyr said:


> Glad you could make it! We definitely need to do it again. Maybe I can hang around longer next time. :ss


Well if he showed up 4 hours earlier it would have been easier to do that :tg


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

awsmith4 said:


> Clockwise from bottom:
> The back of Tedrodgerscpa's head, BD Strummer, Cre8v1, Pyrokin, Goodfella


I call B.S.... there's no way the back of my head is that big.

Um, wait a second...

Uhhhhh, nevermind.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

:r

Be very thankful the Man above didn't give you eyes in the back of your head. You wouldn't believe it!

:r

Looks like you guys had a good time. Sorry I missed it, but very damn happy to be replying to this from vacation in Myrtle Beach. Madurolover, cadillac, and myself had a little mini-herf today ourselves. Plus, free beer!!!

Everyone have a great day at work tomorrow!!


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

i had a blast guys and i got some pics but i cant seem to post them up.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

GoodFella said:


> i had a blast guys and i got some pics but i cant seem to post them up.


Must be a CKI problem.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

jjirons69 said:


> :r
> 
> Be very thankful the Man above didn't give you eyes in the back of your head. You wouldn't believe it!
> 
> :r


Wouldn't believe how many honest men and women are drawn to staring at my caboose?

We missed you, but the low country was well represented!


----------



## Wummpy (May 24, 2008)

Had a great time at the herf.. Good times.. Was awesome getting the chance to see everyone.. I'll try not to look so "odd" in any pics next time..lol..


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Alright... this looks like too much fun!

Guess I will have to plan a trip South of the Border. :tu

Are you guys near Columbia?


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

In Columbia, brother!!!



PSHC + honored members... you guys ready to show the Smokey Joe a good time?!?


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Any time. I met him at a herf up in Lexington, NC last year. Great BOTL. We should start a new thread though. :tu


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

I am in. Just let us know when.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Set a date and I may be able to revisit


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

im always game to herf it up, just tell me when and where.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

i am in. i just hope i am not working


----------

